# Trolling Motor Charger



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting a trolling motor for my copperhead but wanted to see what people were using as a charger..I was looking at this one, so I wouldn't have to plug in to the charger...
http://www.basspro.com/Minn-Kota-OnBoard-Alternator-Chargers/product/95618/79856
I'm just getting a 12v so I think I would need the one bank


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

How many amps does your motor's charging system output? If it is close to 15amps I would not use this. Typically this type of charger requires a few more amps than it outputs. This takes away from starting battery charging and if your un FF, pumps, lights, and radio from starting battery you will need to consider that.

While better than no charging during the day it takes some serious running to make a dent in charging the battery. Example walmart group 29 125AH battery, Minn Kota riptide 55lb thrust at 50% power for 1 hour. This will draw about 20 AH (actual will vary due to multiple reasons) from the battery. At 15 amps output it would take 80 mins of at least 17 Amps output from motors charging system (read this as 50-75% throttle). 

Are you trying to charge while at the beach for the next days fishing or just to keep the battery charge in good condition?


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a clue on the charging amps..I guess it is whatever the "stock" copperheads come with. As for the trolling motor, I'm going with the 55lb 12v..I was looking at this more to not have to worry about charging the battery.. If I just have to install a regular charger (the one that I have to plug in), that would ok too.. I was trying to make everything simpler


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yandia makes what they call the 100 Amp Battery Combiner. It can be wired to charge your battery from the tow vehicle. Burlington is about 3 hours from the beach so that would charge the batteries pretty good.
Not sure it is easier, that is up to you.

http://www.yandina.com/NewCatalog.htm


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

holy smokes thats pretty cool!!! Thanks for showing me that!! A problem with that is I live about 5 minutes from the lake that I go to so it probably wouldn't have enough time to charge, but I have no idea how fast it is charging


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If most of your activity is going to be in the lake 5 minutes away - I don't forsee you keeping a full charge on your battery from your motor when you run the lake unless you just like driving for hours before you fish.

Plug in type is what you need.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

so I need something like this....
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Intelligent-Technology-Series-OnBoard-Marine-Battery-Charger-XPS-iT-5/product/10210664/139019


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

This is just my preference, I like a charger with 10 amp charge. I often fish Friday night and then Sat morning so 5 amps is a little slow for me.

Do you keep your boat in the garage? Do you have easy access to TM battery?

If you answered yes the above then I'd go with a more traditional charger. I have this one. At home I have an outlet about dead center of my boat and it reaches both my TM and starting battery when plugged directly in to outlet. 

http://www.basspro.com/Schumacher-SSC1500A-15/10/2-Amp-Ship-N-Shore-Charger/product/10205470/98187

If you answer no to either of the above questions go for the one you listed. All battery chargers will suffer at the hands of a long extension cord so keep it as short as possible and heavy gauge.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome thank you for the help. My boat will be parked at a storage unit for now (moving in the next year or so where we'll have room to put it in our barn). As for the location of the TM battery, I have no clue where they will be placing it.. I've got a couple of months to decide, just wanted to get everything in line..Thanks again!!


----------

